# Urban Loft



## design_lover13 (Jul 15, 2011)

Or I can post more here if you like! Just let me know.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Kitchen looks fine----Very modern----Talk to them about paint---that white in white is so 1980s


----------



## tpolk (Nov 7, 2009)

nice cabinet grain direction


----------



## design_lover13 (Jul 15, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback!

oh'mike, do you have any good suggestions for colors instead of white? Thanks!


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

design_lover13 said:


> Thanks for the feedback!
> 
> oh'mike, do you have any good suggestions for colors instead of white? Thanks!


I'm a coward with colors----I get Laurie Simon to help in that department.:laughing:





Laurie is a favorite of mine----Her designs and way out ideas always work--Mike---


----------



## mustangmike3789 (Apr 10, 2011)

oh'mike said:


> Kitchen looks fine----Very modern----Talk to them about paint---that white in white is so 1980s


 i think that the white goes good with the disco beat on her web site. everything else looks pretty good though.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Sorry, had to edit, keep links below signature line.

Should the recep/switch and plates be chrome or silver? And the side door lockset? and hinges--- my eyes are old.....LOL.

Gary


----------



## design_lover13 (Jul 15, 2011)

Sorry GBR, noted.

Haha the music is pretty bad...have any suggestions? :whistling2:


----------



## mustangmike3789 (Apr 10, 2011)

design_lover13 said:


> Sorry GBR, noted.
> 
> Haha the music is pretty bad...have any suggestions? :whistling2:


 nope, cant help you out with music choices. your work is classy.


----------



## DesignEye (Jun 28, 2011)

I like the Colors in the kitchen. I love how you used earth tones but it's still very modern and fresh.


----------

